# [RedHat8.0] Allgemeine Fragen



## Thorsten Ball (8. März 2003)

Hi ihr Linux - Benutzer,

ich hab ( da ich mir wieder mal Red Hat installiert habe ) ein paar
allgemeine Fragen bezüglich KDE und RedHat 8.0 im allgemeinen.

1. Ich hatte früher mal die RedHat 7.3 Version installiert,
und dort gab es, insofern man die Partition gemountet hat,
eine Funktion im KDE Kontrollzentrum die Schriften aus dem /Windows/Fonts/ Ordner
zu importieren. Dies hab ich auch vor,doch leider finde
ich diese Funktion nicht. Gibt es sonst eine 
Möglichkeit meine Windows-Schriftarten unter Linux zu benutzen?

2. Ich habe folgende Soundkarte in meinem Rechner:
"Creative (B) SB Live Player 5.1 (Dolby Digital)". 
Unter Windows funktioniert diese problemlos und wird dank
Software gut unterstützt. Ich habe im KDE Kontrollzentrum bei
"Soundserver" eingestellt dass sie automatisch erkannt wird, 
doch wenn ich ein Testsound abspielen will höre ich gar
nichts und "xmms" kommt gar nicht zum abspielen von den MP3s.
Ich lade eine Datei doch ich kann nicht auf "Play" drücken da
diese nicht als geladen angezeigt wird. Nun, wie kann ich denn diese
Soundkarte zum laufen bringen?

3. Nun wird es für manche etwas einfacher, 
aber da ich mich noch sehr erbärmlich mit Installationen von
Programmen unter Linux auskenne, komme ich nicht weiter. 
Ich möchte nämlich meine "Geforce4 Ti 4200" Grafikkarte 
beschleunigen. Unter nvidia.de gibt es auch verschiedene 
Treiber zum runterladen. Aber ich glaube man braucht 2 und ich weiß
nicht welche und wie ich diese Installiere, denn man muss diese 
,glaub ich, in der console kompilieren und installieren.
Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand bescheid geben kann was ich da brauche und wie ich das installiere.


Sorry  Kenn mich da wirklich noch nicht so gut aus, muss mich erst richtig zurecht finden, und deshalb auch diese ausführlichen und vielleicht zu "überheblichen" Fragen. 


Mfg,

MrNugget


----------



## JohannesR (8. März 2003)

2) Must du in deinen Kernel kompilieren, das Modul emu10k1, glaub ich 
3) Naja, relativ einfach ...
Kernel und GLX laden, entpacken und nacheinander im entsprechenden dir folgendes machen:


```
joe@singapore /home/joe/download/nvidia/nvidia_kernel/$ ./configure && make[enter]
[rödel, rödel]
/home/joe/download/nvidia/nvidia_kernel/$ su[enter]
Password: [tipp, tipp][enter]
singapore /home/joe/download/nvidia/nvidia_kernel/:make install
```

Dann in die /etc/X11/XFree86-4 die Zeile

```
Driver "nv"
```
 suchen und nv mit nvidia ersetzen. Das sollte es gewesen sein 
Wenn nicht schreib mich doch einfach an, dann versuch ich dir zu helfen 
ICQ: 66979599 / kab00m@web.de


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. März 2003)

Also, erstmal vielen dank für die Hilfe,

aber, wie in dem "ISDN" Thread beschrieben, komm ich beim kompilieren des 
Kernels nicht weiter und auch die
Installation der Grafikkartentreiber
macht mir zu schaffen.

Ich habe folgende Dateien gezogen:

NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4191.tar.gz
NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.tar.gz

Und beide mit rechtsklick entpackt.
Dann habe ich in das Verzeichnis gewechselt und wollte ./configure && make
eingeben, doch leider ging auch dies nicht: Command not found. Hab es ohne / , ohne . und ohne beides gemacht. Nichts ging.


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2003)

Also ./configure sollte eigentlich immer gehen, da es ein shell-script ist, ähnlich wie eine .bat-datei. Wenn make nicht geht brauchst du das Paket "make", ka wie man da bei Redhat drankommt.


----------



## blunznwurscht (17. März 2003)

Also bei deinem MP3 Problem kann ich dir helfen( hatte das gleiche Problem).

Red Hat spielt aus Lizensgründen keine MP3's ab. Lösung: Geh auf http://www.freshrpms.com und las dir das mp3 Plugin für xmms runter. Damit gehts.


----------

